

Google Copies Facebook Badges and Icons Pixel for Pixel - kirinkalia
http://www.launch.is/blog/google-copies-facebook-badges-and-icons-pixel-for-pixel.html

======
jaylevitt
Maybe I need sleep, but I am confused. The article says that Google copies
Facebook pixel for pixel, and illustrates this by.. uh... two screencaps from
Google. Which show that Google and Google are identical, with arrows between
the Google version and the Google version for emphasis.

No?

~~~
cheald
Yeah, this is a terrible headline. Google's emulating a Facebook widget (sort
of). Nothing deeper.

------
thehodge
Isn't that the point, to have consistency between integrating social
networking buttons on your site?

